# Rosella Chutney Melbourne



## MattHarvey (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, found this bottle a few years ago, always wanted to know how old it was and how much it's worth, I think they're pretty common so I'm not expecting millions [].

 Anyway, it's an Australian bottle with the text "Rosella Chutney Melbourne" around a parakeet or something similar on a branch.

 The bottle is a noticeable pink tinge. I had no idea how old this is so I'm sorry for posting here if it is AFTER 1900.

 Anyway, pictures there also. Take a look and give me some details/background on this thing.

 Thanks,
 Matthew Harvey.


----------



## MattHarvey (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's a bit more of a close-up on the text and picture.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Matt and welcome to the forum [] .
 You have a common but really nice looking bottle there, it looks in good nick too, the chutney is very often dinged or cracked due to the glass they used.
 Rosella have used a huge array of different bottles since they started trading in around 1895'ish, they still make an OK tomato sauce today [] .
 If you do a search of this site (one of the links in the middle and up top of this page) for "amethyst" or "sun coloured" (or American spelling "colored") you will find all the info you need on the pink glass.


----------



## Tandy (Aug 2, 2005)

Irish is right, but the chutney's seem to be a little rarer than the many different Rosella Sauces. Leave it on your roof, it may go an even sdeeper sun violet colour.

 You would have been righrt to post it either side of 1900, as sun violet bottles are generally reckoned as being made between 1895 and 1915, with some saying even longer. 

 As Irish says, its a nice bottle.

 Tandy


----------

